# solder flux removal



## chillybilly (Oct 25, 2009)

Dont know if this is common knowledge but if when you have soldered those two parts together you need to remove all that excess burnt flux ,let the parts cool a little so as to avoid any hardening effect and drop them in a bucket of water ,a couple of hours and a quick rub with the wifes tooth brush and all that flux mess will come off easy peasy ,allows you detect and rectfy all the pblow holes in the joint before further machining takes place ......this has obviously never happened to me :


----------

